# Help! Kid with weak back legs.



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

I posted this in Caprine special care also. I have a kid that was born healthy walking eating pooping then it went down. I treated it for floopy kid gave Bo-se, Vit. B, nutridrenched. It's eating,but it's been 3 days! I made leg braces from toilett paper rolls and it's now propped up ( high centered) on pillow watching tv. Any ideas?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Any chance he may have been stepped on? An injury to the back can cause problems, especially since everything was normal before


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think so because before he went down he was standing humped up.. I also gave pediolite, penecillian, and baking soda.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this a bottle baby or is it nursing on his mamma?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

is it not wanting to stand or trying and not able? have you seen it poop?


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Bottle baby wants to stand can't and yes pooping. I'm trying out a sling tonight.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray: sounds like injury. Hopefully with time he will heal.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

i hope it is all right. ray:


----------

